# BBQ Brisket



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Costco had brisket this week for $2.55 a pound. Seemed reasonable. I've never seen it in a grocer except as a corned beef; it's always been a specialty item. And so I've never bbqed one before. I've also never been impressed with the brisket at any of the bbq joints here in town so it has been a low priority for me to try. But now I've got the chance.

Here it is just before it went in my bullet style water smoker. Fat side is down in this pic, but I'm cooking it fat side up to start.










I'm using a Paul Kirk recipe as a starting point. Thought I'd try something reliable for my first effort. Given a quick worcestershire soak, then a rub of brown sugar (I'm using turbinado) chili powder, salt, pepper, paprika, garlic & onion powders with a bit of celery seed, thyme, and allspice. I also added some sumac as I like the sourness and it adds lots of soluble red.

I'll post more pics as it cooks.

Phil


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Phil,
That looks mouth watering.
I'm hoping 2.25 was trimmed. Down here, in the summer the whole briskets untrimmed are piled up for .99 lb.
Any flavors in the water? a bottle of Shiner bach? I've got an old number 5 can. I fill this with the shiner in the middle of the water pan for weight and then fill with water. Yum ! I did a gig at a ranch one time for a country music singer. That's where I got that idea, only they used Jack. Man!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, it was trimmed. 

In Texas, you're likely to get better beef prices than we would here, and a plain brisket is rare here. 

No, I'm using plain water. I don't drink so I rarely have alcohol around. Alcohol would be a good choice with it's low boiling point to put out good flavor. Have to try it sometime.

Phil


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Yea, it's a staple. You can drive down the streets in the summer, especially at night and smell the briskets going. Smoking and grilling are so popular because it too hot to cook inside.
I have not tried the Jack yet because it was ages ago and I know they did something or used another product to start. I want to try to avoid blowing up the patio until I'm ready to move. The beer really works great. I fashion a foil cone with a hole in the top like a hat to keep the drippings out of the beer. You'll be amazed at how much accent you'll get.
When you say bullet, do you mean an egg?
jeff


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Bullet is actually a name Weber used, but is used to describe cylindrical smokers with a rounded lid, sort of a bullet shape. Like this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...mages&n=286168

They usually have two racks for meat, a water pan, and a fire pan below. The one pictured is charcoal fired. You can also get propane or electric, or convert between them in some models. I have a charcoal and electric kit. I most often use the electric heating element with wood chunks, just because it's easy.

Phil


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This is a shot of me basting a pork shoulder in the charcoal bullet smoker last summer.










Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nice lookin' shoulder there, Phil!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I ate it. First bite was, this is why I don't like bbq brisket. I don't dislike it, but it's just average. By the end of the first strip, I could say I did like brisket. I just like pork on the barbecue a lot more.

Finished result










And I smoked a spatchcocked chicken too. The legs came off when I picked it up, so I tucked them underneath.









Phil


----------

